# Swhf



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

single white halloween female LOL!!!

I'm soooo glad I found this forum.  
I am a Halloween freak and can't believe there's a place like this!

I joined yesterday when I read a post about a Halloween Haunters Singles section being added. I was stoked! LOL! Guy's don't understand my obsession with Halloween! Believe me, I've gone through a lot!! OMG!!! LOL! :googly: 

oh well, I guess if a singles thread isn't going to happen  , I can just sniff around here for a while  
You guys seem really nice, and talented.

After looking at some of these props, I realize I have a way to go before I can post any photos of mine!!!! LOL


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, kryptkittie! I like your enthusiasm!

wewt!


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL!!!!

hope I don't appear too desperate!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not at all, pretty normal behavoir from most of the folks here! lol

and Welcome aboard!


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks!  

Glad to be here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Most people don't understand our obsession, er, um, HOBBY! Yeah, hobby, that's it! This is the best of the groups out there...everyone is so nice and friendly and extremely helpful, especially to people like me with ALOT less talent! Be sure to post your pictures so we can see them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum kryptkittie.
Don't hold back. Please post your pics!


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks!

holding back is in full effect!! LOL
not real confident with my pics after looking around even more.
you guy's are pros!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We were all beginners at one point. It's always great to see how people progress over the years. Pics! Pics! Pics!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Helloooo from another rookie...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome KK. You're just in time to spend the holiday with us.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Kitty! :jol:


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

That's "kittie"  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, KK


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks, doc!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome KryptKittie!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome KryptKittie (She's single! Where the hell is DeathTouch???)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome KryptKittie69.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

KryptKittie69 said:


> That's "kittie"
> 
> Thanks guys!


Trust me, if that's the worst spelling I do on this board, then I'm doing great.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the boards Kittie, I am sure you will fit right in with the rest of us halloween lunatics :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Kittie,
Glad to have you with us


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome... :> Hope ya like it here :>


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome home.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum KryptKittie69. So you're a Joisey girl huh?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool more jersey girls for us philly guys!


----------

